# Enquanto não chegava...



## gvergara

Oi:

Chama-me a atenção o emprego da partícula negativa _não_ nestas orações subordinadas introduzidas por _enquanto_... talvez possa lhes soar natural, mas, como hispano-falante, acho que nos formularíamos essas idéias doutra maneira... Pode ser omitida sem alterar o sentido das orações?

_*Enquanto* o médico *não* chegava, procurei na biblioteca de Gurian algum livro sobre Bábel._

_Subi para o apartamento. *Enquanto não *chegava a hora de ir ao desfile de fantasias, que começava às sete da noite, fiquei olhando para a cadeira de rodas de Ruth e para o retrato de Bábel._
*Do romance "Vastas emoções e pensamentos imperfeitos" de Rubem Fonseca*

Gonzalo


----------



## ?e©am

Puxa Gonzalo... esta dificil explicar... se voce tirar a negacao na subordinada, voce tera que alterar o sentido da frase:

*enquanto* o medico *nao* chegava, procurei... = enfase no *longo tempo de espera* (= o medico demorou tanto que o paciente teve ate tempo de ler um livro...)

≠ *enquanto* o medico chegava, "aproveitei para procurar um livro" ("rapidinho")... = enfase no *curto tempo de espera*


----------



## spielenschach

chegar - atingir um ponto deteterminado onde eu me encontro. Leva um determinado tempo, há portanto um intervalo. 
Enquanto o médico não chegava - intervalo de tempo que o médico levou a chegar a até mim. É vulgaríssima essa expressão.
Salud


----------



## Outsider

gvergara said:


> Chama-me a atenção o emprego da partícula negativa _não_ nestas orações subordinadas introduzidas por _enquanto_... talvez possa lhes soar natural, mas, como hispano-falante, acho que nós formularíamos essas idéias doutra maneira... Pode ser omitida sem alterar o sentido das orações?


Penso que não é possível omitir o "não" nessas frases. Nem penso que tenham sentido sem ele.


----------



## Benvindo

Acho que não se pode omitir o não nos exemplos citados. Como um não-letrado no assunto, me parece que chegar ali tem um componente de aspecto, isto é, denota o preciso momento em que o médico chegou ao lugar. Aliás, acho bem interessante essa questão de aspecto em línguas como português, espanhol e italiano, vou procurar ler mais sobre o assunto.


----------



## thiagolb

Talvez você instintivamente traduza a frase portuguesa para:_ Mientras *se llegaba...*_​Pois em espanhol parece haver este significado para *llegar,* o de se aproximar, usado como verbo pronominal. Em português, esta frase seria literalmente traduzida como:Enquanto *se aproximava...*​*Chegar,* em português, normalmente só tem o sentido de alcançar o fim do caminho. Portanto,Enquanto o médico não *chegava...* = Enquanto o médico não *alcançava seu destino...*​Mas lembrem-se, lusófonos, que às vezes usamos *chegar* com o sentido de se aproximar:- Ué, Fulano ainda não chegou?
- Calma, ele está *chegando.* [= Calma, ele está vindo.]​


----------



## uchi.m

Vou trocar o exemplo porque assim talvez melhore o entendimento.

Com o _não_:A mulher cochichava ao MSN _enquanto_ ele _não_ aparecia na sala = _durante o tempo em que_ ele _não_ aparecia na sala, a mulher cochichava ao MSN​Agora sem:A mulher cochichava ao MSN _enquanto_ ele aparecia na sala = a mulher cochichava ao MSN _ao mesmo tempo em que_ ele aparecia na sala​Obs.: a construção com o _não _também dá a entender que, uma vez que ele aparecer na sala, a mulher parará definitivamente de cochichar no MSN, mas não sei explicar o porquê disso.


----------



## Carfer

gvergara said:


> como hispano-falante, acho que nos formularíamos essas idéias doutra maneira...


 
Já agora, fiquei com curiosidade de saber como formularias tu a frase em espanhol. Talvez assim percebamos melhor de onde te vem a dúvida.


----------



## gvergara

Carfer said:


> Já agora, fiquei com curiosidade de saber como formularias tu a frase em espanhol. Talvez assim percebamos melhor de onde te vem a dúvida.


 Eu diria_ Mientras el médico estava ausente, busqué ... (Enquanto o médico estava ausente, procurei... _Mesmo assim a oração parece-me estranha, acho que eu não empregaría _enquanto_ e diría_ Aprovechando que el médico no llegaba/ había llegado, busqué...) _The more I think about it, the less I understand it (aliás, podiam me dizer como se diz isto em português. Não gosto muito de empregar o inglês neste foro, embora esteja permitido). _Enquanto_ exprime simultaneidade neste caso, e não vejo como se pode fazer algo simutáneamente a _não chegar_... Suponho que, como diz um outro forero, tenha a ver com o aspecto do verbo.

Gonzalo


----------



## Carfer

_'Quanto mais penso nisto, menos entendo/percebo'_.

Mas, Gonzalo, se era o médico que não chegava e eu que procurava, não vejo por que não pudesse haver simultaneidade. São dois sujeitos diferentes.

Achas então que seria incorrecto dizer em espanhol 'mientras _no llegaba el médico, busqué...'_ ?


----------



## gvergara

Carfer said:


> _'Quanto mais penso nisto, menos entendo/percebo'_.
> 
> Mas, Gonzalo, se era o médico que não chegava e eu que procurava, não vejo por que não pudesse haver simultaneidade. São dois sujeitos diferentes.
> 
> Achas então que seria incorreto dizer em espanhol 'mientras _no llegaba el médico, busqué...'_ ?


 Não sei se dizer incorreto, mas me soa muito estranho... embora esteja correto, não vêm à mimnha mente situações em que se diria "naturalmente" _Mientras no llegaba el médico_.... Acho que farei a pergunta no forum Español (Mas depois. Agora devo comer)...

Gonzalo


----------



## gvergara

Continuei a pensar nesta questão... e creio ter achado a minha própria explicação para o porque da minha confusão... _Enquanto_ implica duração... _Enquanto eu fazia uma coisa, uma outra se passou_, é por isso que não vejo problemas no emprego de verbos como _ler, comer, olhar_, e muitos outros nestas orações subordinadas. Mas há verbos que não exprimem o desenrolamento duma ação (e portanto não tem duração), senão o seu resultado, tais como como _chegar, encontrar_, etc.

_Chegar _pode ser o resultado duma outra ação (_caminhar, passear, correr_, etc), que exprime duração. Pode-se continuar a fazer uma ação como _ler, comer, bailar, caminhar_, etc, por causa da duração que exprimem, mas não se pode continuar a _chegar_... porque _chegar_ é um resultado. Bem, pensei então que a negação de _chegar_ (cioè _não chegar_) poderia considerarse como a ação que leva ao resultado (_caminhar, dirigir_, _aproximar-se_, como sugeriu thiagolb, ou simplesmente _vir_) Se não estou (tão) enganado, então compreenderia porque se poderia dizer em português _Enquanto não encontrava as chaves, liguei para o meu vizinho, caso pudesse vir para me ajudar_. O que vocês pensam disto? Que estou louco?  

Gonzalo


----------



## Carfer

Não, não estás. Penso é que deverias ter ido para jurista em vez de professor de inglês.

Acho que nós encaramos a coisa assim: enquanto não ocorrer a chegada (o facto de ele chegar), no período que decorrer até ele chegar.

Um abraço


----------



## gvergara

Aliás... O exemplo que eu propus (_Enquanto não encontrava as chaves, liguei para o meu vizinho, caso pudesse vir para me ajudar_)
está correto?

Gonzalo


----------



## Carfer

Se bem a entendi, eu preferiria:
_'Enquanto não encontrava as chaves, liguei para o meu vizinho para me vir ajudar, caso pudesse_'

A frase soa ligeiramente estranha, mas talvez mais quanto ao que quer dizer do que propriamente à formulação.


----------



## uchi.m

Oi!



Carfer said:


> Se bem a entendi, eu preferiria:
> _'Enquanto não encontrava as chaves, liguei para o meu vizinho para me vir ajudar, caso pudesse_'
> 
> A frase soa ligeiramente estranha, mas talvez mais quanto ao que quer dizer do que propriamente à formulação.



É estranha pelo seguinte motivo: quando o amigo vier ajudar, você não vai parar definitivamente de encontrar as chaves.


----------



## Outsider

De _não_ encontrar, Uchi.

A mim a frase parece-me normal. (Acho a versão do Carfer mais idiomática que a do Gveraga.)


----------



## uchi.m

Outsider said:


> De _não_ encontrar, Uchi.


 
Isso, esqueci do _não_! Obrigado, Outsider!


----------



## gvergara

gvergara said:


> Acho que farei a pergunta no forum Español (Mas depois. Agora devo comer)...


Já comi. Bem, fiz a pergunta no fórum Português-Espanhol, e cheguei à conclusão que definitivamente a estrutura que citei soa estranha na nossa língua... Terei de me acostumar simplesmente a (ouvir) dizer _Mientras X não vinha, chegava, etc_... Pelo menos já entendi, muitas gracias pela sua ajuda toda, à +

Gonzalo


----------

